# iq edge question



## soda (25 d ago)

Hi everyone,
Hope someone can help me with some questions about iq edge trading platform. Im new to trading and opened a practice account and I'm getting frustrated. I'm using candle charts and I look at a yr time frame studying the stock. Then 6 months ect down to 1min. But on Edge it only has 1d:1m....I don't want 1day I want just the min charts. Is this confusing for anyone else. If someone can explain the time frames how iq edge displays them that would be great. One more thing, how can i set a buy order for a future price. ex: I want to buy a stock when the price hits say 49 dollars and its at 46 dollars now. This way I could set the buy order and look at other potential stocks without having to stare at this stock constanley. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the 1d:1m you're talking about means it is showing you 1 day of data spread over 1 minute for each candle. You should be able to move the chart left and right.

You can place a buy order at a set price by choosing the Limit option. In this case, you would select BUY>LIMIT>$49. It is probably set at default to MARKET ORDER. You can also change this in your preferences so that it automatically goes to Limit instead of Market.


----------

